# الى كل المهندسين هل يمكن فصل الملح عن السكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## حسن هادي (2 فبراير 2007)

الى كل الاخوة المهندسين هل بالامكان فصل الملح عن السكر اذا كانا مخلوطين معا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسن هادي (2 فبراير 2007)

نرجوا من الاخوة الكيميائيين الاجابة


----------



## حسن هادي (2 فبراير 2007)

نرجوا الاجابة من الاخوة الاعضاء او المشرفين


----------



## plateeny (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## plateeny (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ردا على الموضوع فصل الملح عن السكر في هناك طريقتين الاولى تقليدية وهي نسلط شوية نمل على الخليط ،النمل بياكل السكر ويسيب الملح اما الطريقة الثانيةوهي الطريقة الكيميائية وتتلخص في انه نذيب الخليط في مذيب عضوي ، ثم نفصلهم بواسطة قمع الفصل وناخذ الطبقةالسفلى وهي طبقة السكر ونبخرها ونحصل على السكر ثم ناخذ الطبقة الثانية وهي طبقة الملح ونسوي نفس الطريقة.....
وسامحونا اذا اخطانا


----------



## وليد القحطاني (7 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه انا اعجبتني طريقه النمل اللي ياكل السكر


----------



## chemical82 (9 فبراير 2007)

والله الطريقة الاولى ناجحة اكثر وحلوة كثير تضمن عملية فصل بنسبة 100%
ههههههههههههه


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (10 فبراير 2007)

معلومات جيده فعلا


----------



## مرهف الخاني (10 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة النمل لاياكل السكر ياكل المر الذباب هو الذي ياتي على السكر


----------



## مازن هندي (11 فبراير 2007)

يا شباب النمل مايقدر يمشي على الملح
يعني يخاف من الملح يعني ماراح يفصل السكر


----------



## علي بافقير (12 فبراير 2007)

تكنولوجيا دقائيق بمكانها فصل هذه المواد وذللك بواسطة مناخل


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (18 فبراير 2007)

درجه الحراره موثره في ميزان ذوبان السكر في الماء ولاكن الحراره لا تاثر علي ذوبان الملح في الماء لذا نستطيع بواسطه تبريد الماء الاحد الصفر نفصل الملح مع حدودا 50% من السكر و 50% من السكر سوف يبقي جامد .


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (18 فبراير 2007)

درجه الحراره موثره في ميزان ذوبان السكر في الماء ولاكن الحراره لا تاثر علي ذوبان الملح في الماء لذا نستطيع بواسطه تبريد الماء الاحد الصفر نفصل الملح مع حدودا 50% من السكر و 50% من السكر سوف يبقي جامد .:31:


----------



## علي بافقير (18 فبراير 2007)

لماذا كل هذة التساولات مثل هذه التجربة التي طرحتها لكم سوف يكون لكم أختصار في الفصل مثل تكنولجيا الفصل وهو استخدام المناخل


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (19 فبراير 2007)

الرد على فصل السكر عم الملح حيث يتم رفع درجة الخليط الى حد ذوبان السكر جيث تكون درة حرارة انصهار السكر اقل من درجة انصهار الملح وبعد ذلك يتم ترشيح المحلول وفصل السكر عن الملح


----------

